# Any women knifemakers killing it?



## Luftmensch (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey KKF,

I am genuinely curious. The title says it all. 


(Be civil, this isnt an invitation to poke fun at you know who...)


----------



## rob (Aug 14, 2020)

@*andrealisch*


----------



## idemhj (Aug 14, 2020)

Moriah Cowles at Orchard Steel from Vermont

I’ve never tried one, but from the looks and the description they seem totally legit. They are, however, not easy to come by, since you need to enter a lottery (which suggests that she is rather successful)


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 14, 2020)

rob said:


> @*andrealisch*



Nice integral bolster there!



idemhj said:


> Moriah Cowles at Orchard Steel from Vermont



Slender handles!


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Carlo (Aug 14, 2020)

How about the smith who forged the Konosuke MM series?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 14, 2020)

Andrea is top of mind. I am actually talking to her about a knife.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 14, 2020)

Just came across Haley DesRosiers MS as a possible candidate.


----------



## ian (Aug 14, 2020)

Carlo said:


> How about the smith who forged the Konosuke MM series?



You mean the sharpener? I thought the smith was still Tanaka, but maybe I’m wrong. Someone on here said her name was Mori, unless I’m misremembering. Hopefully someone can set me straight.


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 14, 2020)

Leila Haddad from Tharwa Valley Forge in Canberra. Learnt the craft from her father Karim when she was very young. I'm no expert but the knives she displayed at the Melbourne Blade show in 2018 looked pretty good to me. I think she was only 15 at the time. She already teaches knife making. Watch this space.

Tharwa Valley Forge - Leila Haddad
IG: leilasknives

Edit: updated links


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 14, 2020)

Carlo said:


> How about the smith who forged the Konosuke MM series?



Mizuki Mori, I believe she is Hiromi Morimoto aka Morihiro's daughter. I'm fairly certain she was/is the smith for the Konosuke MM knives but I'm not sure who the sharpener is but possibly her work as well. If I'm wrong and someone has more definite information please correct me.


----------



## billyO (Aug 14, 2020)

I'd have to agree with Haley DeRosiers and Andrea Lisch.
(In the interest of full disclosure, I may be a bit biased because I'm lucky to be able to call Andrea a friend.)


----------



## parbaked (Aug 14, 2020)

Vanessa Martin, who trained with the DeRosiers:





Vanessa Martin (@vanessaknives) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 14, 2020)

Define 'killing it'? Chelsea Miller prob the most successful. [Sorry @ecchef, I know CM not a fave of yours]


----------



## inhuman (Aug 14, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> Mizuki Mori, I believe she is Hiromi Morimoto aka Morihiro's daughter. I'm fairly certain she was/is the smith for the Konosuke MM knives but I'm not sure who the sharpener is but possibly her work as well. If I'm wrong and someone has more definite information please correct me.



Mori was the sharpener for the MM, and she is not Morihiro’s daughter, not sure where you’re getting that from


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 14, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Define 'killing it'? Chelsea Miller prob the most successful. [Sorry @ecchef, I know CM not a fave of yours]





Luftmensch said:


> (Be civil, this isnt an invitation to poke fun at you know who...)







Fair point. "Killing it" is pretty vague. I mean mastery of the craft. Good heat treatment. Good profile. Good grind. Fit and finish. Aesthetics (although recognise the increasing subjectivity in those last few)


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 14, 2020)

Marek07 said:


> Leila Haddad



I did read some local press on her. Nice to know she is displaying at blade shows. I hope she keeps it up!!



parbaked said:


> Vanessa Martin



Wow... Some pretty boss filleting skills there!


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 14, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Fair point. "Killing it" is pretty vague. I mean mastery of the craft. Good heat treatment. Good profile. Good grind. Fit and finish. Aesthetics (although recognise the increasing subjectivity in those last few)


Ahhhh, in that case, scratch CM from the list.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 14, 2020)

Fumie Shibata designed the Tadafusa knives.








home | 庖丁工房タダフサ


職人の手仕事にこだわる新潟県三条市の庖丁メーカー。工場見学＆庖丁研ぎ直しも随時受付中。「基本の3本、次の1本」をコンセプトにした「庖丁工房タダフサ」をはじめ、プロ料理人用・家庭用・蕎麦切り庖丁など幅広い包丁/刃物を製造販売しています。直営店/オンラインショップも好評営業中。




www.tadafusa.com









FUMIE SHIBATA | DESIGN STUDIO S


Fumie Shibata establishedher own design studio,Design Studio S,in 1994. With a strong focus on industrial design,she is active in a widerange of areas, from designingelectronics and healthcare products to acting as creative director for a hotel. Her works have received tremendous acclaim...




www.design-ss.com


----------



## Jville (Aug 14, 2020)

inhuman said:


> Mori was the sharpener for the MM, and she is not Morihiro’s daughter, not sure where you’re getting that from


According to Mark, Mori is the Smith and Myojin is the sharpener.


----------



## Larrin (Aug 14, 2020)

Veronique Laurent








Veronique Laurent Custom Knife Sole Authorship Carved Ebony Damascus Dagger - Knife Purveyor


Veronique Laurent Custom Knife Sole Authorship Carved Ebony Damascus Dagger




www.knifepurveyor.com


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 14, 2020)

Larrin said:


> Veronique Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her takedown Bowie had my jaw on the floor.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 14, 2020)

Jville said:


> According to Mark, Mori is the Smith and Myojin is the sharpener.


I continue to be confused by the who/which re each task with these MMs but there are 3 points I’d like to make: 

1) the 240 MM is my best cutter, even better than my Toyamas. 

2) it’s cool AF that afaik the smith is a woman. My best friend is a rare female in a similar male dominated craft vs art industry and she kills it. 

3) repeat point #1


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 14, 2020)

Found the vid. Even though Jean Luis is doing the takedown, the one I've seen hunched over the 2x72 is Veronique.

I really wonder what these makers think. “We know all the practical ways to make a really solid knife. Is there a horribly impractical way to do it? Hold my wine.”
Edit: "hold my beer" - i remembered she's Belgian do beer is OK to say


----------



## LostHighway (Aug 15, 2020)

Carlo said:


> I continue to be confused by the who/which re each task with these MMs but there are 3 points I’d like to make:
> 
> 1) the 240 MM is my best cutter, even better than my Toyamas.
> 
> ...



At least everyone agrees that Mizuki Mori is the smith.
Which MM do you have Blue 2 or Ginsan? To Go has some Blue #2s currently in stock but the length labeling is curious. The "210s" are listed as having 201 edge length suggesting measurement from the machi but the "250s" are claimed to be a true 250mm edge which suggests that either they were originally made as 270s (measured from the machi) or this is from a separate batch (newer??) measured from the heel. It could just be an example of the not always entirely reliable To Go published specs. I am unaware of any new, post-pregnancy, batches but I'm certainly no expert.
I agree that they are really good performers and rather under the radar.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 15, 2020)

I have the Blue #2 in both the “240” and “210” and they are both wonderful but the 240 blew me away, and was my first knife that has been a definitive keeper. 

I would like to pick up one of the 250s even though as a home cook I can hardly justify it. I don’t think of myself as a collector but I just love the knives and the fact that the smith is a woman makes them that much more special. 

I’ll probably look for a ginsan one eventually as well.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 15, 2020)

CM is killing the marketing and supercharges the hype machine


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 15, 2020)

idemhj said:


> Moriah Cowles at Orchard Steel from Vermont
> 
> I’ve never tried one, but from the looks and the description they seem totally legit. They are, however, not easy to come by, since you need to enter a lottery (which suggests that she is rather successful)











Knife Makers Nick Anger and Moriah Cowles Make the Cut


Art, nature and culinary passion unite in the work of artisanal knife makers Nick Anger and Moriah Cowles. Both forge carbon steel blades by hand,...




www.sevendaysvt.com


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 16, 2020)

I honestly want to try an Orchard St knife. Anyone had the chance to clap eyes on one?


----------



## Carlo (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m pretty sure Kosuke said in a thread on the other forum that there will be no more MMs due to lack of interest.


LostHighway said:


> At least everyone agrees that Mizuki Mori is the smith.
> Which MM do you have Blue 2 or Ginsan? To Go has some Blue #2s currently in stock but the length labeling is curious. The "210s" are listed as having 201 edge length suggesting measurement from the machi but the "250s" are claimed to be a true 250mm edge which suggests that either they were originally made as 270s (measured from the machi) or this is from a separate batch (newer??) measured from the heel. It could just be an example of the not always entirely reliable To Go published specs. I am unaware of any new, post-pregnancy, batches but I'm certainly no expert.
> I agree that they are really good performers and rather under the radar.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 16, 2020)

Jville said:


> According to Mark, Mori is the Smith and Myojin is the sharpener.



Been googling a bit. Can't speak to the blacksmith... but the Konosuke website says Myojin is the sharpener:



> During his time at Konosuke, Myojin has been the sharpener on our MM series, the FM Fujiyama, as well as our newly released ‘Tetsujin’ line, which is made in conjunction with his longtime friend and blacksmith Tetsu.
> 
> We are also very happy to be able to unveil the newest feature of all knives sharpened by Myojin- his own stamp.
> 
> From this point on, all knives Myojin sharpens for Konosuke will have this ‘kokuin’, to help our faithful fans from around the world better identify Myojin’s excellent work.



I guess it can't get more definitive than that?





Carlo said:


> I’m pretty sure Kosuke said in a thread on the other forum that there will be no more MMs due to lack of interest.



The line isn't listed on their website


----------



## labor of love (Aug 16, 2020)

Carlo said:


> I’m pretty sure Kosuke said in a thread on the other forum that there will be no more MMs due to lack of interest.


They’ve just sat there on the shelf, instock for quite some time. 
Wassup with that? Ugly cktg handles?


----------



## Matus (Aug 16, 2020)

Haley DesRosiers


----------



## labor of love (Aug 16, 2020)

A little surprised no one has mentioned Rachel Ray


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> A little surprised no one has mentioned Rachel Ray


Pioneer Woman!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> A little surprised no one has mentioned Rachel Ray


Shocking
I hope she still had 10 digits by the end of this shoot.


----------



## Villanelle (Aug 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> They’ve just sat there on the shelf, instock for quite some time.
> Wassup with that? Ugly cktg handles?



All the handles I saw were the kono khii ebony, which are pretty nice. 

It’s hard to say why these didn’t get as much interest as they deserved. Personally I think part was the timing of them being released so close to when the old Fuji’s discontinued. The last old Fuji’s were 2017/18 and these came out early 2018 iirc. All the hype on konosuke was how they would handle replacing their flagship knife and as such there was a lot of interest with what was going on with these new FM and FT Fujiyamas. So when the MM wasn’t overshadowed by this it was directly compared to the old Fuji even though it was different smith and sharpener and not meant to be the same knife. People wanted their Fuji and this wasn’t it, not that it wasn’t ‘as good’ just that it was different and it lost momentum. My thoughts anyway who knows... To bad they are great knives, great reviews of them out there. I’ve really enjoyed my ginsan and it’s nice to have a women smith knife in the collection.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Aug 16, 2020)

Do scissors count? I'm blown away by Grace Horne.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 16, 2020)

Eliane Leblanc, violin maker and restorer, part-time bladesmith.


----------



## daveb (Aug 16, 2020)

Coke bottle wa. Like.


----------



## Jville (Aug 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> A little surprised no one has mentioned Rachel Ray


Her knives are Fabtabulous!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 16, 2020)

I was not aware of Elaine Leblanc prior to seeing the post above. Her work looks awesome for sure.

Vanessa Martin kills it:







Andrea Lisch is definitely on my list, as well as Haley DesRosiers.

As for the Kono MM smith, yes she is a younger woman that was once on hiatus for maternity leave. Her skill at smithing is really up there. Given the MM and the Fujiyama FM were both sharpened and polished by the same guy (Myojin), I found it very difficult to tell them apart as far as steel was concerned. That really says something for her smithing considering the FM is by Y. Tanaka himself.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 16, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> I was not aware of Elaine Leblanc prior to seeing the post above. Her work looks awesome for sure.
> 
> Vanessa Martin kills it:
> 
> ...


MM sounds like a bargain.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 16, 2020)

100%


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 16, 2020)

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> Do scissors count? I'm blown away by Grace Horne.



Sure... why not?


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 17, 2020)

Don Nguyen said:


> Eliane Leblanc, violin maker and restorer, part-time bladesmith.



That's clean....


----------



## Jville (Aug 17, 2020)

Villanelle said:


> All the handles I saw were the kono khii ebony, which are pretty nice.
> 
> It’s hard to say why these didn’t get as much interest as they deserved. Personally I think part was the timing of them being released so close to when the old Fuji’s discontinued. The last old Fuji’s were 2017/18 and these came out early 2018 iirc. All the hype on konosuke was how they would handle replacing their flagship knife and as such there was a lot of interest with what was going on with these new FM and FT Fujiyamas. So when the MM wasn’t overshadowed by this it was directly compared to the old Fuji even though it was different smith and sharpener and not meant to be the same knife. People wanted their Fuji and this wasn’t it, not that it wasn’t ‘as good’ just that it was different and it lost momentum. My thoughts anyway who knows... To bad they are great knives, great reviews of them out there. I’ve really enjoyed my ginsan and it’s nice to have a women smith knife in the collection.


I agree with this concerning the overshadowing. The one thing ill add is that the mm might benefit from a little more of a unique finish. Not that it was finished poorly. It just wasnt as sexy imo as the FM. Personally, i think they should keep that line going, maybe make the spine a little thicker like they started out with and have really nice distal taper. Perhaps, just tweak it a touch, but its seems sort a shame to discontinue it.


----------



## orangehero (Aug 18, 2020)

Don Nguyen said:


> Eliane Leblanc, violin maker and restorer, part-time bladesmith.




Whoa!


----------



## Villanelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Jville said:


> I agree with this concerning the overshadowing. The one thing ill add is that the mm might benefit from a little more of a unique finish. Not that it was finished poorly. It just wasnt as sexy imo as the FM.



Yes this too. Shouldn’t matter but seems average customer expects visual extra from Konosuke. I’m ok with understated looks if there’s good performance. Life lessons kids 



Don Nguyen said:


> Eliane Leblanc, violin maker and restorer, part-time bladesmith.



Jeez what have I done with my life??? Seriously good on her.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 19, 2020)

Villanelle said:


> Seriously good on her.



Right? How many blacksmiths are also luthiers! Or how many luthiers are also blacksmiths?


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 23, 2020)

Julia Kalthoff

From @RDalman over at the Naturals from outside japan thread. Thought I would share her work here. Although she makes axes, i reckon that counts!


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> How many blacksmiths are also luthiers! Or how many luthiers are also blacksmiths?


I'm going to WAG this and suggest the same (single-figure) number will answer both questions.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Julia Kalthoff
> 
> From @RDalman over at the Naturals from outside japan thread. Thought I would share her work here. Although she makes axes, i reckon that counts!


I can definately recommend her axe. Use mine alot, it's fantastically tight, in design and execution. And that shes a great person doesn't hurt either, but her axe really markets itself I'd say. We shared shop for a bit when I was in Stockholm.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 23, 2020)

Im surprised you can make a living off handmade axes... Good for her!! I know there are some dedicated communities but it still seems wild to me!


----------



## RDalman (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Im surprised you can make a living off handmade axes... Good for her!! I know there are some dedicated communities but it still seems wild to me!


I think there's a quickly growing interest currently in greenwood carving and "sloyd". Accessible craft, a axe and knife and no dustmaking. You can do it in the living room.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Im surprised you can make a living off handmade axes... Good for her!! I know there are some dedicated communities but it still seems wild to me!


Have you seen how many trees there are in Scandanavia and wood burning fires? Makes total sense. CM better watch out, there's a new kickass chick on the block.


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> CM better watch out, there's a new kickass chick on the block.


Sure, but how's her marketing game? That's the REAL question.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

juice said:


> Sure, but how's her marketing game? That's the REAL question.


Clearly not on par. Nobody except for Robin has heard of her


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Clearly not on par. Nobody has heard of her


Exactly! She's playing a different game, different rules.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

juice said:


> Exactly! She's playing a different game, different rules.


I stand corrected. She's kicking butt and taking names..... 10.5K followers on IG. Way to go girl





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com






LOLZ. Hope this one doesn't break a nail


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> LOLZ


Well, it's got the thing in it that's being marketed - i.e. CM. The knife is kinda irrelevant, as you can tell by the fact that the shot shows you nothing of it.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

juice said:


> the fact that the shot shows you nothing of it.


Smart move IMO.
Always marketing skillz to the front. But at least she admits to being an 'imperfectionist'


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I stand corrected. She's kicking butt and taking names..... 10.5K followers on IG. Way to go girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imperfectionist? Isn't that the TF motto?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Imperfectionist? Isn't that the TF motto?


Not from where I'm standing.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not from where I'm standing.


Hmm...so you just ordered one without any special requests except for maybe height, length and weight? No picture inspection for "Wabi Sabi"?


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Maybe he's just standing in the wrong place?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 23, 2020)

You can't see the forest for the trees
You can't smell your own **** on your knees


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Hmm...so you just ordered one without any special requests except for maybe height, length and weight? No picture inspection for "Wabi Sabi"?


I would never buy any high priced knife without knowing specs and seeing pics.


----------



## orangehero (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> LOLZ. Hope this one doesn't break a nail




Nothing screams serious craftsman like manicured hands and a photo where the object is the only thing out of focus.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 23, 2020)

RDalman said:


> I think there's a quickly growing interest currently in greenwood carving and "sloyd". Accessible craft, a axe and knife and no dustmaking. You can do it in the living room.



Ahh! True!

Like spoon carving I suppose? Which you can start with an axe! Wood is a lovely material to work with... The problem with modern office life is that you don't get a chance to work with your hands much... I can see why these crafts retain interest.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 23, 2020)

Axes are interesting... before chainsaws, forestry crafts were very labour intensive. In the age of technology it is easy to view the world through a culturally 'flat' lens. Older manual forestry tools tend to be quite nuanced by culture/region - adapted to the wood in the area and what their specific task was for.

A long while ago I got fascinated by this and read up on axe sports. I found this to be a mildly humorous take on competing in an Australian wood chopping competition:

Axemen's News Online: What to do if you go to Sydney Australia and cut hardwood

Wood in Australia is _hard_. The axe shapes that developed in Australia were adapted to these woods. It sounds like competitors from Europe and America often came under prepared for that difference!


----------



## juice (Aug 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Wood in Australia is _hard_.


Board/handle makers discover this, indeed


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I stand corrected. She's kicking butt and taking names..... 10.5K followers on IG. Way to go girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, from the comments I discovers Turo Knives, another maker of knives from rasps who was inspired by CM. Their knives look better, but they’re still rasps! Ugh.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## orangehero (Aug 23, 2020)

ian said:


> wow, from the comments I discovers Turo Knives, another maker of knives from rasps who was inspired by CM. Their knives look better, but they’re still rasps! Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no bevel grind an hour on the buffing wheel can't fix.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Very pretty knife. Would make a nice gift for a SO








Andrea Lisch - Damascus Chef 200mm | Eatingtools.com


In new, unused condition, a pre-owned opportunity to enjoy an integral damascus chef knife handmade by Andrea Lisch with two-tone amboyna burl handle.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## billyO (Sep 30, 2020)

That's another beaut by Andrea, for sure. 

Hopefully the website you link to will change the story on this one.....


----------



## ref (Sep 30, 2020)

I have an MM. It can only be described as exquisite. I don't think it is a knife I will ever get rid of, and it is very very good value (even though I "overpaid" for it in the EU). I hope she makes more stuff for them.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 30, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Very pretty knife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has has nice looking knives...good to have a MS mentor...still too expensive considering she charges what her husband does.


----------

